# What animals are communal with dart frogs



## brancsikia339 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting dart frogs, but I wanted to know what other kinds of amphibians/reptiles could be communal. I was thinking maybe clown tree frogs. Any other species that could be communal with dart frogs?


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been keeping/breeding dendrobatidae for well over a decade, and one of the golden rules in that hobby is against the mixing of species in a viv, whether its more darts or other critters. Not only can it be a death sentence just due to stress on the darts but theirs a risk that you spread pathogens between them that one may not be immune to. Id keep away from the tree frogs and darts mixed, If you were going to do this Id try and match species by what they eat to make it easier. Also consider some darts are larger terrstrial species while some a very aboreal and can be smaller than a dime full grown.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 16, 2012)

Yup. Well said Michael. They aren't tropical fish to be thrown together. They need territories, calling and breeding sites, and are more delicate than you'd think. Better to leave them in their own vivarium. People do successfully mix species... But these people have been raising dendrobatids for a long time and know the specific requirements of each species they are keeping very well


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are a few examples, keep in mind that most darts dont get big enough to eat anything really bigger than a hydei FF. The ones that do get bigger are hardy species but take up much space and terribilis has an issue with easily getting bacterial infections and such due to their soft skin. Id be careful about what gos with them until you have clocked some time learning their natural behaviors. They are much more fragile than you think. Many species are quite territorial, some species wont allow for more than one male or female in a viv, the temps cant get too high, and these days that hobby is nothing but a collaboration of small business's fighting to be the one who sells you a frog.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 16, 2012)

I love that purple one. Now I want to buy one.


----------



## Bug Trader (Aug 16, 2012)

Its a Ranitomeya vanzolinii female, this species is quite a popular frog.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a vanzo froglet available for sale


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2012)

How much does Ranitomeya vanzolinii usually go for? It's perfect for my friend going into college. She wants a pet and doesn't like mantids.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 17, 2012)

Or any good dart for a beginner.


----------



## rs4guy (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to keep a trio of morning geckos with a trio of darts in a 40gal cubed viv. They did so well together, all of them ended up breeding, esp. the geckos. Best thing was they all loved fruit flies!


----------



## frogparty (Aug 20, 2012)

Good darts for beginners are Dendrobates leucomelas, Dendrobates auratus, or Dendrobates tinctorius. The smaller "thumbnail" frogs are faster, shyer, more expensive and more appropriate for advanced animals


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 21, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Good darts for beginners are Dendrobates leucomelas, Dendrobates auratus, or Dendrobates tinctorius. The smaller "thumbnail" frogs are faster, shyer, more expensive and more appropriate for advanced animals


I'm right now leaning toward a few morphs of tinctorius: azureus, citronella, matecho, brazillian yellow head, or cobalt

I also like a few morphs of auratus: highland bronze and camo.


----------



## frogparty (Aug 21, 2012)

tinctorius will be much more bold than auratus, which are usually shy


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 16, 2012)

How big are tincs?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 16, 2012)

And how much space is needed for just one? Or do they need to be kept in groups?


----------

